# Non-electric alternatives to electric things



## mad_misky (Dec 15, 2006)

As the title implies, I'm looking for non-electric alternatives to electric things! Preferrably, they would be totally manual or non-energy consuming. Here are the things I've come up with:

lights: kerosene lamps
alarm clock: wind-up clock
washing machine: James hand washer
dryer: drying rack
fridge: root cellar (at least for some things)
stove: wood stove
water pump: pump by hand

You get the idea... anyway, tell me all the ones you can think of. I'm trying to go as non-electric as possible.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

mad_misky said:


> As the title implies, I'm looking for non-electric alternatives to electric things! Preferrably, they would be totally manual or non-energy consuming. Here are the things I've come up with:
> 
> lights: kerosene lamps
> alarm clock: wind-up clock
> ...



Chainsaw----AX
circular saw---handsaw
drill--hand drill
lights--candles
TV---drag up a chair and watch your animals
meat grinder---hand model

Really there is alot of things that you can get now that is non-electric--Example I love my Coffee maker---It sits over my gas stove burner and works just like a electric one. They cost about $40 at Wal*Marts in the camping section, but then---they would not work on a wood stove----have to get out the metal perculator coffee pot. Have Fun!! Randy


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Year-around shower: Modify a garden sprayer by removing the wand and replace it with a dish rinsing nozzle. Pour water warmed on the woodstove into the garden sprayer. Pressurize the sprayer by pumping it up by hand. Shower in basin, tub or outdoors.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

If it's small enough, items can be forged welded, instead of arc welded. Use hand tools for wood working instead of power tools.


----------



## KenPerry (Jan 6, 2007)

For a fridge, a non electric alternative are the ammonia fridges commonly seen in RV's.


----------



## CatsPaw (Jun 16, 2006)

ah....amonia frig. = propane = by-product of gasoline......bad....bad....

I'm not a tree hugger....just trying to get technical. Of course, actual subject wasn't green, but, rather non-electric for those of you way out on the fringe.

hand saw...you better look like popeye. Battery power charger can/could be rigged to recharge off the vehicle while using it for necessary vehicular travel (or possibly solar).

ah! grandfather clock.....still like the sound of chimes.

Often wondered about using a windmill to pump rainwater and such up to a water tower to provide gravity pressure.

digital camera = paper and pencil and yer five digits

garage door opener = yer wife


----------



## Runners (Nov 6, 2003)

KenPerry said:


> For a fridge, a non electric alternative are the ammonia fridges commonly seen in RV's.


You can run an ammonia fridge with a candle or kerosene lamp. No joke!

How about a pump-shower? A foot pump gives you water pressure to the shower head (saw one in a Jackie Chan movie)

On the second thought, skip the heated shower & fridge - suffer a little, "it builds character!" - my dad would say... he also said, "It'll put HAIR on your chest"... but you might not want that!


----------



## burroak (Jan 9, 2007)

mad_misky said:


> As the title implies, I'm looking for non-electric alternatives to electric things! Preferrably, they would be totally manual or non-energy consuming. Here are the things I've come up with:
> 
> lights: kerosene lamps
> alarm clock: wind-up clock
> ...


Just google "Amish hardware".


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

my cream separator is dual fuel---- electric and armstrong :baby04:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

heating pad = hot water bottle...we have 2 and you would not believe all the use they get!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Runners said:


> You can run an ammonia fridge with a candle or kerosene lamp. No joke!


You can also run that fridge with solar.My Hippie cousins did that 30+ years ago,using prisms and magnifying glasses,they were able to direct the sunlight and concentrate it onto the heat pipe.It was on the porch.

Worked like a champ.
The prism was like a bar curved into a semi circle,cousin wasnt too clear on it,I was a kid sooo........
Point is,they did it,amazing!

BooBoo :gromit: <----"It'll never Work"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Way OT but.....

Same cousins had a well drilling rig on the commune.They would drill you a well for beer,food and a few bucks.

Where are they now when I could really use a dirt cheap well?

BooBoo :gromit: <----"It'll never Work"


----------



## Runners (Nov 6, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> You can also run that fridge with solar.My Hippie cousins did that 30+ years ago,using prisms and magnifying glasses,they were able to direct the sunlight and concentrate it onto the heat pipe.It was on the porch.
> 
> Worked like a champ.
> The prism was like a bar curved into a semi circle,cousin wasnt too clear on it,I was a kid sooo........
> ...



Wish I could have seen it! I got an old 3 cubic ft I'd like to experiment with.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I was in am Amish hardware Wed that had a hand cranked blender. All for the paultry sum of $79.99.

I also read an ad from an Amish dealer who had 6hp propane engines with automatic starters used to run non electric water pumps for the Amish. it had a low oil saftey switch, and charged the starter battery.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a nice gas powered blender.   
Just what you need,eh?

http://www.totallygross.com/

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Propane lights 
pressurized water via windmill and resavoir in the attic
care stereo runs nicly on any 12volt bateer system
radio via hand crank
Freezer used to be known as the ice house.
there used to ba a small furnace that was actually a diesal generater and the heat was routed to warm the house.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I once saw a dog powered washing machine at an Amish farm. It had a little treadmill that the dog walked on.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

tinknal said:


> I once saw a dog powered washing machine at an Amish farm. It had a little treadmill that the dog walked on.


How many Shih Tzu's would that take ????

I can see it now....20 Shih Tzu's on a treadmill,'chasing' a squeaky toy on the front.....

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Hand crank grain grinder. The big old antique ones make grinding very easy. 

Grind your own cornmeal & flours. You can make flour out of lots of things. I want to try walnut flour, hickory flour, pecan flour, and several others.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> How many Shih Tzu's would that take ????
> 
> I can see it now....20 Shih Tzu's on a treadmill,'chasing' a squeaky toy on the front.....
> 
> BooBoo :gromit:


With a Great Dane you could prolly power a generator................


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

I can just see my dog doing this (not) :

http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/

Gary


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

see if you can track down an old movie called "Gizmo". it had lots of old inventions in it including a dog driven washing machine.
I guess if you had to you could make just about anything you needed if you were handy enough. I like the foot pedal idea for presurizing the shower or well head. all you need is one of the pumps like you would use for a life raft that move loads of air fast. and big resivoir to hold it while you showered.


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

For fun I made a plunger wash machine. I extended the arms on rocking chair. Attached plunger and ever time you rocked the laundry got agitated. Could have as many as 4 plungers in 4 different buckets. Two in front of chair and two behind. My problem living in Louisiana was getting the clothing to dry. Between the fog, damp air and the rain things took forever to dry.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ed/IL said:


> For fun I made a plunger wash machine. I extended the arms on rocking chair. Attached plunger and ever time you rocked the laundry got agitated. Could have as many as 4 plungers in 4 different buckets. Two in front of chair and two behind. My problem living in Louisiana was getting the clothing to dry. Between the fog, damp air and the rain things took forever to dry.


I seem to remember seeing a butter churn done like this........


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I just remembered the pump (foot) organ in uncle Nollie's farm house.......
I wont tell ya how many moons ago that was.
Boy do I wish I had been able to procure that when he passed.


----------

